# Any way to access data or service menus from AOSP builds?



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been working on restoring data after flashing over all my settings in Odin. I have everything working on a Verizon roaming partners network except data. I hate having to flash back to a stock ROM to check or change settings through the ##DATA# menu. Any ideas how to access this in CW7, MIUI or any other 2.3.5 rom?


----------



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

Also is there anywhere else to look for cdma settings in the file system besides /system/build.prop? I have another work phone with unlimited data so this showcase/fascinate is free to mod. Running Vanilla_gingerbread now and it is too good to go back to stock even with data broken. I'm on wifi 90% of the time anyway so 3g is not vital.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Please do not post questions in the Development forum.


----------



## akaine2001 (Jul 22, 2011)

no you can't... i've looked for ages since we got to aosp and data was broken. only thing that works for me is massaints patch for miui/cm7 and the cm7 that he patched up works better than my nexus one - the wonky sensors... and phantom rings..:erm (1):

both are over on [a big FK u] XDA


----------



## CdMaAK (Sep 1, 2011)

Well after two weeks of learning and trial and error I now have a fully functional phone. I'm on ACS, which is Verizon's roaming partner in Alaska. When I updated my showcase to CM7 I broke data. My modem was EC04 which is not available anywhere. Restoring my nandroid backup to a stock EB01 image did not fix it. Everyone said I was screwed, but I've been modding roms for years originally testing dish network smartcards years ago.

Since my network is the Verizon network for all roamers in Alaska I knew that it was possible to get this working. I used QPST build 323 to extract everything I could from the still working phone. I found that data broke because most roms changed the data username to whatever carrier it was built for. This was easily fixed with either ##data#, or system programming in QPST. The big problem was getting the AAA and HA passwords. I found that these were stored in /nvm/ at 1192 and 1194. Looking at the ##data# menu under username on the working phone I could tell that the keys were 9 characters. Viewing the 1192 and 1194 data I determined that the keys were simply the network name, acsalaska for both.

I was then able to restore data to a stock Odin EE19 build editing just through the ##data# menu. I made a baseline backup and then started flashing gingerbread roms until I found one that did not break my data. The vanilla gingerbread one in this forum did the trick. Where I'm at there is only 1x, but I will test for 3g later today.


----------

